# להתחתן בלי הון



## BeautifulSoul (5/9/13)

להתחתן בלי הון 
היי. מקווה שזה בסדר לפרסם את זה כאן. אני וחבר שלי הכרנו לפני 8 חודשים וכבר מההתחלה היה ברור שאנחנו צריכים להיות יחד. אני מאוהבת בו, אנחנו מתואמים וטובים ביחד, ויש לו הרבה סבלנות לשטויות שלי. כבר אחרי חודשיים הוא הציע לי להתחתן איתו. לפני שהכרתי אותו לא ממש האמנתי במוסד הזה וגם עכשיו אני מנסה לראות את זה פשוט בתור רעיון שאנחנו נהיה יחד להרבה זמן. שנינו צעירים, כמה שנים אחרי הצבא. בלי יציבות כלכלית כלשהיא. מיד אחרי ההצעת נישואין חזרתי עם כל ההתלהבות לבית שלי, אמא שלי התחילה לבאס אותי עם העובדה שאם אין כסף אז עדיף לא להתחתן ושאני אדחה את זה בכמה שנים. אני לא רוצה חתונה גדולה, מצד שני אמא שלי לא ממש תומכת בי כספית כדי לעשות חתונה כזאת שתספק אותה. אני בסך הכל רוצה להתחתן איתו וזהו, ולא לבזבז מאות אלפי שקלים. רציתי לדעת אם קיימים אולמות טובים וקטנים? או אנשים שיכולים לעזור לנו בכל דרך שהיא להתחתן? כל דבר יתקבל בברכה. טיפים עצות.
תודה רבה.


----------



## FayeV (6/9/13)

מה התקציב שלכם? 
לדעתי, קודם כל אתם צריכים לראות כמה כסף יש לכם\אתם מוכנים להוציא על החתונה, זה בהחלט יכול לעזור. את יכולה גם לחסוף כסף על שמלת כלה ולהשאיל שמלה מאחת מבנות בקבוצת הפייסבוק 'שמלות כלה להשאלה'.
שנית, מה זה חתונה קטנה? יש אנשים שבשבילם 250 איש זו חתונה קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
ובנימה קצת אישית - יש משהו בדבריה של אמא שלך. הרי גם ככה אתם מתכננים לבלות את חייכם ביחד, את לא מעדיפה לחכות ולחסוך ולעשות חתונה כמו שאת רוצה ולא 'על הדרך'?


----------



## BeautifulSoul (7/9/13)

תודה רבה לכולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה היה ממש מחמם את הלב להיכנס ולראות את התגובות. גם אם עם חלקם לא הסכמתי או לא הבנתי מהיכן הגיעו ההנחות, עדיין זה מרגש לראות שאנשים זרים יכולים ומוכנים לעזור לך 

יש לנו 30,000 שקל. ואולי עוד קצת עזרה מההורים. in my humble opinion, אנחנו יכולים לעשות חתונה נחמדה ואפילו יפה אם נעשה המון מחקר שוק, נתעקש ונתגמש. וזה מה שאני עושה עכשיו. יש לנו בסביבות 170 מוזמנים. מבחינתי לעשות חתונה אפילו קטנה יותר, מצד שני אין הרבה מקומות כאן בדרום(שאני מכירה) שמוכנים לסגור תאריך על פחות מ 200 מוזמנים.

בקשר לעצמאות של שנינו, המצב התעסוקתי לא יציב, העבודה זה במצב און/אוף. אבל אנחנו ביחד, גרים לפעמים אצל ההורים שלי ולפעמים אצל ההורים שלו. אני כבר דואגת מה יקרה אחרי החתונה כי אחר כך נוספים עוד לחצים. לגור אצלי בבית לא ממש הייתי רוצה, אבל למזלי הרב(שאני מודה עליו כל יום) יש לו אמא מדהימה ואני בעצם גרה אצלם כבר חודשיים. אני ממש מסתדרת איתה והיא פשוט בן אדם מדהים(עם ובלי קשר העובדה שהיא אמא שלו) סבלנית ומבינה. כמובן שלפי האופי העצמאי שלי לא הייתי מרגישה בנוח(עם כל האהבה והקבלה) לגור שם יותר מידי זמן. אבל אני לא חושבת שזה מצב נדיר בזמננו לגור אצל ההורים תקופה עד שמוצאים דירה להשכיר. כמובן שמבחינה אופטימלית היינו עוברים לגור בדירה משלנו מיד אחרי החתונה....


----------



## yael rosen (8/9/13)

נשמה יפה 
שמחתי לקרוא את ההודעה שלך, לא ברור למה. אולי כי את נשמעת מאוד מפוקחת.
שני דברים לי אלייך. ראשית, כדי לתת אמת מידה, תקציב החתונה שלנו היה נמוך ממה שאת מתארת שאתם יכולים להקציב לטובת הענייןף ולכן אשמח לייעץ או לעזור בכל דבר במהלך הדרך הזו שבה אתם עומדים ללכת. את יכולה להביט בקרדיטים שלי כדי להבין שהתקציב הנמוך לא מידי השפיע על החתונה עצמה. שנית, כפי שציינתי בהודעה אחרת, מפר זוגות חברים שלנו התגוררו אצל ההורים למשך תקופה לאחר החתונה. זה לחלוטין לא מופרך, ועל ידי הצבה של גבולות ביניכם לבין המשפחה ותכנון כלכלי עתידי, אפשר לעבור את זה. 
ההמון בהצלחה!!


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/9/13)

האמת שאני קצת מסכימה עם אמא שלך... 
תראי, בוודאי שאפשר לעשות חתונה קטנה וצנועה, הרי אפשרי גם להתחתן ברבנות.
ממה שמשתמע מההודעה שלך (תקני אותי אם אני טועה), אתם לא גרים ביחד בגלל המצב הכלכלי... אז איך תתחתנו?
נישואים וחיים משותפים זה גם עניין כלכלי לכל דבר.
גם אנחנו מאוד מאוד רצינו להתחתן- כבר מתחילת הקשר זה היה ברור לשנינו. אבל, חיכינו עד שנוכל להיות עצמאיים מבחינה כלכלית.

לא עדיף לכם לחסוך קצת כסף ואז להחתחתן כמו שאתם רוצים?


----------



## דורמורי (6/9/13)

בוודאי שאפשר. 
אני לא מסכים ולא מבין את שתי התגובות הקודמות. בהתחשב בזה שכתבת שאתם צעירים ומאוהבים, שנראה לך שאתם גם 'מתאימים' בצורה בוגרת - והיי, מישהו שיש לו סבלנות לשטויות שלנו זה המון, ובעיקר כי כתבת "אני בסה"כ רוצה להתחתן איתו וזהו ולא לבזבז מאות אלפי שקלים" - אני לא מבין איך המתנה לחתונה אחרת ודחיית החיים האמיתיים תעשה לכם טוב. המשוואה לפיה אין כסף להרים חתונה אז אין חתונה היא לא נכונה בעיניי, בנויה על נורמות חברתיות מעוותות שיצרנו במו עצמנו ולא קשורה לא לחיים, לא לרומנטיקה ולא לאחריות שצריך לקחת על עצמנו ולהשתחרר מההורים. לא מדבר על לחסוך כמה חודשים/שנה ואז להתחתן, מדבר על 'לרדת מהרעיון' בלי שום תוכנית פרקטית, סתם כי לחוץ. עתידות: גם שנה הבאה יהיה לחוץ.

אם אתם גרים מחוץ לבית או יכולים להרשות לעצמכם לשכור ביחד דירה (כמו מאות אלפי צעירים אחרים שגרים בשותפות אפילו בתל אביב), לעבוד בעבודות כאלו ואחרות, סטודנטיאליות או סתם עבודות פשוטות וזמניות שלא מחייבות השכלה - החתונה בהחלט אפשרית בפן הכלכלי.

קודם כל זה לא 'מאות אלפי שקלים' גם לחתונה סטנדרטית. בערך 100,000 שקל לחתונה בסיסית בגן אירועים יפה ולא זול מדי, אם כן מבקשים שיהיה בר, צלם, דיג'יי, וכו'. 

אפשר לחסוך בכל מרכיב של החתונה. בעיקר מה שיקבע יהיה 
א. מספר המוזמנים. רוצה לחסוך ואין עזרה מההורים? מעולה. תעשו חתונה לחברים הקרובים, משפחה גרעינית + קצת (בני דודים וכו', אך לא מעבר. כלומר, לא בת הדודה של האימא שראית פעם כשהיית קטנה).

ב. מיקום האירוע. יש אולמות זולים, יש תאריכים שבהם הכל זול יותר, תתחילו לשוטט ולהבין את סקאלת המחירים למנה. 

שלבו חתונה קטנה ברבנות עם מסיבת מסעדה ל-גג- 100 אנשים, ויש לך חתונה קטנה וצנועה. ראיתי בפורום דוגמאות לחתונות ב-20,000-30,000 שקל שנראו לי שפויות ויפהפיות.

צלם, וידיאו, דיג'יי, שמלה, חליפה, טבעות - אפשר לקחת כל אחד מהם בכמה מאות שקלים ואפשר בקלות לעבור את ה-10,000 לכל אחד מהם. תרגיעו ותתנהלו באחריות ויהיה לכם הכל.
תבואו נחמדים אך קשוחים בהתאמת הציפיות מול הספק, תגדירו סכומים לפני הפגישות עם האנשים שאתם לוקחים, תקבלו הנחות כי יזהו שאתם כנים ובאמת אין לכם לקפוץ מעל הפופיק. 

לגבי 'אנשים שיכולים לעזור לכם להתחתן' - אני לא מכיר פונקצייה כזו, אולי בעולם החרדי המבוסס על גמ"חים וחסד. תעזרו לעצמכם ותהיו גאים בזה בלי טובות.

אז כן, זה אפשרי להתחתן בלי הון


----------



## yael rosen (6/9/13)

מסכימה עם דורמורי וכל השאר לפותחת השרשור:
כסף הוא לא שיקול - מגורים יחד, אהבה, כבוד הדדי, רצון למסד כבר - כל אלו הם שיקולים, אבל כסף הוא ממש לא שיקול. למה? כי אף פעם לא יהיה מספיק, ואף פעם זה לא ירגיש הזמן הנכון. אני מספרת לך את זה, כי אנחנו כל הזמן דחינו את החתונה כי "אין כסף להתחתן".. ואז הבנו - גם לא יהיה בזמן הקרוב!! 
אם אתם רוצים להתחתן, כלומר, למסד את הקשר שלכם בפני כל העולם - הכסף לא אמור לעמוד בדרככם.

פרוצדורה - חתונה בדר"כ אמורה לכסות את עצמה - אתם מבינים מה כמות המוזמנים שלכם, מחשבים מתנה ממוצעת לאדם (נגיד 250 לאדם) וקובעים את הסכום הזה כמסגרת שאותה לא עוברים. תתפלאו לגלות כמה פתרונות יצירתיים יש ליצירת חתונה יפייפיה ולא יקרה!! 
ראשית, תקבעו יחד את סגנון החתונה עליה אתם חולמים, רגע אחד בלי שיקולים של "לרצות את אמא" או שיקולים כלכליים - תבינו מה בא לכם הכי בעולם. לאחר מכן כשיש לכם את זה כמסגרת רעיונית (החתונה לא תראה ככה אבל זה סימון מטרה שעוזר להתקדם), תבינו כמה אורחים יבואו לחגוג איתכם (או - כמה פיות צריך להאכיל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), מה המסגרת הכלכלית, ואז תחזרו לכאן להתייעצויות - יש המון רעיונות ואין לי ספק שהפורום יספק לכם אותן.
לא מעט בנות ובנים בפורום העסיקו חברים בתור צלמים, לדוגמא, שכרו שמלות במחירים נמוכים משמעותיים מהשוק, ועוד המון רעיונות. 
גם אני עמדתי בתקציב בלתי ניתן להזזה, וכל ההחלטות התכופפו לנוכח המסגרת הכספית. את יכולה להסתכל בקרדיטים שלי, הכל שם.

בהצלחה!!
ושנה טובה ומלאת שמחות ואושר


----------



## yael rosen (6/9/13)

קצת חומר לקריאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה שאני תיארתי לך קודם הוא הפרוצדורה לחתונה סטנדרטית (חופה, ארוחה, ריקודים, קייטרינג) מתוך הנחה (אולי שגויה) שלשם מתכננים.
אבל יש עוד המון המון אופציות, ולא מעט מהן יושמו פה בפורום (תריצי חיפוש)
בינתיים, הנה קצת חומרי קריאה:
http://www.mako.co.il/women-wedding-magazine/articles/Article-a85b938cbc49831006.htm

https://www.facebook.com/pages/חתונה-שפויה/120330428149795

https://www.facebook.com/pages/חתונות-חברתיות-שיר-שרז/273224726126838

http://www.mako.co.il/women-wedding-magazine/financial_advice/Article-c2b303a8e75a121006.htm


----------



## Ruby Gem (6/9/13)

למה כסף לא שיקול? 
אני מסכימה איתך שאף פעם לא יהיה כסף. כמעט לאף אחד אין עשרות אלפי שקלים בצד בכדי לממן חתונה.
אבל, ממה שהבנתי מכותבת ההודעה- אין להם אפילו אפשרות כלכלית לגור ביחד.
אז מה, הם יתחתנו ומה אחרי החתונה?

החתונה- היא רק טקס. וכמו ושאת ודורמורי אמרתם - אפשר לערוך את הטקס הזה בכל כך הרבה דרכים, ובוודאי שיש הרבה דרכים יצירתיות לחסוך בהוצאות.
מה שחשוב - זה החיים המשותפים ואיך אנחנו מתחילים אותם.

ויש לא מעט אנשים שמנסים (מכירה אישית) שמתחילים את החיים ביחד מבלי שאין להם את האפשרות הזו, ונכנסים לחובות.

לא עדיף שכותבת ההודעה ובן זוגה ימצאו קודם עבודה מסודרת, יפתחו איזשהי יציבות כלכלית ואז יתחילו את החיים המשותפים?

נכון, כסף אף פעם לא יהיה.
כמו שזה נראה, כמעט כולנו נחיה על המינוס.
אבל צריך שיהיה איזשהו בסיס.
זו רק דעתי


----------



## yael rosen (6/9/13)

שני דברים שונים 
אני מאוד מסכימה עם מה שכתבת - אני התייחסתי לכך שההוצאות על החתונה הן לא שיקול. המיקום שלנו בחיים והיכולת לחיות יחד הם כן.
ועדיין, יש לי זוג חברים שלא חיו מעולם יחד באותה דירה, וגם אחרי החתונה הם גרו שנה אצל ההורים שלה - היום הם חיים בדירתם המשותפת מחכים לבתם הבכורה שתגיח החודש. כך שאין שחור ולבן כנראה, ומה שמתאים לזוג אחד לא מתאים לאחר. 

צריך לעשות הפרדה בין הדברים - האם ההסתייגות מחתונה היא כי אין יכולת כלכלית לחיות יחד *או* לממן את האירוע הזה? אם הכוונה היא מימון האירוע, בעיני זה לא צריך להיות שיקול (שוב, כי כנראה שבשנים הקרובות זה לא ישתנה). אם ההתייחסות היא לעצם היכולת לחיות יחד כזוג עצמאי כלכלית - בזה צריך לטפל בלי קשר להאם ממסדים עכשיו או עוד שנתיים. הפחד שלי סביב שיח כזה הוא שדחיית חתונה כשהזוג מאוד רוצה כבר למסד יכולה להיות לא טובה למערכת היחסים. התסכול ותחושת המתיחה האינסופית עלולות "לנגוס" במערכת הזוגית. 

בקיצור, יש החלטה למסד והיא כוללת מספר רב של מרכיבים, אבל אחרי שכזו התקבלה - בעיני האם יהיו בחתונה עוד כמה אטרקציות או האם הצלמים יעלו 8000 או 2000 או 700 או בכלל לא יהיו לא צריך להיות שיקול. 

ואגב, השרשור הזה מצליח לשקף בצורה יפה את המשבר הכלכלי שפוגע בזוגות צעירים בין השאר. השבוע שמעתי את המשפט שבקרוב זוג צעיר לא יוכל לשרוד כלל אלא אם יהיה בתוך מסגרת קהילתית/קואופרטיבית כלשהי. אני נוטה להסכים.. אבל זו סתם אנקדוטה


----------



## רגע33 (7/9/13)

תגדירי "לשרוד" 
רוב הזוגות הצעירים סביבי כבר בתחילת הדרך חיים ברמת חיים שגם אחרי כמה עשורים של עבודה קשה לא מרשה לעצמי ובלי שום מסוגלות אמיתית לתחזק אותה. מחזיקים שני סמארטפון, מכונית בת שנתיים פלוס מקסימום ולפעמים עוד אחת מהעבודה, קונים עגלה פלצנית ב- 5000 שקל, 300 שקל בחודש לכבלים/יס, מניקור/פדיקור/ספר כל חודש  ולנסוע "רק" פעם בשנה לחו"ל ו"רק" פעמיים בחודש לאכול במסעדה. הדירה כמובן חייבת להיות חדשה או משופצת , הריהוט כנ"ל. הם לא יגורו איפה שאני כי זה לא מספיק סקסי בשביל זוג צעיר ומעודכן. יש פה אלמנט של פינוק ותחושת מגיע לי שהופכים את החיים למרדף בלתי פוסק אחרי צריכה מוגזמת ומיותרת. אחרי זה כל היום אני שומעת איך אי אפשר להסתדר בלי שההורים יעזרו. אולי שאנשים כאלה יפסיקו לצפות בגיל 25 לחיות כמו בני 55 בשיא הקריירה שלהם ואז יוכלו להיות סוף סוף עצמאיים. יוצאי הדופן הם אלה שחיים עם האמצעים שיש להם, לא מצפים מאבאמא שיממנו להם רמת חיים מוגזמת ומוכנים להסתפק במה שיש עם הרבה עבודה קשה.  כשאנחנו התחלנו את דרכנו לא היה לנו כלום, פשוט כלום וגם לא היה מי שיעזור. לילדים שלי מעולם לא היה וגם לא יהיה מותגים ואת מה שיש "לכולם". הדבר היחיד שמעולם לא התפשרנו עליו לא להם ולא לנו - זה השכלה וחינוך. כל דור חווה את הקשיים שלו, אני שמחה שיש לי היום את האפשרות לעזור לילדים שלי אבל אני בהחלט אדרוש מהם לעמוד על הרגליים לבד ושידעו לחיות באמצעים שיש להם ואם אין להם אמצעים מספקים שיעשו סדר עדיפויות נכון, תקציב ויתפשרו, בדיוק כמו שאני עשיתם בתחילת דרכי.


----------



## BluishSky (7/9/13)

אני לא חושבת שיש רע בכל הדברים שציינת 
בתנאי - שהם מסוגלים לממן אותם מכספם ושהם לא מצפים שמישהו יסבסד אותם עכשיו או בעתיד.
כל זוג צריך לדעת לעשות את החשבון של מה שהוא מסוגל להרשות לעצמו ומה לא, על מה הוא לא מתפשר (וזה יכול כל דבר - מדירה שהם יהיו מוכנים לגור בה ועד רמת חיים שמתחתיה הם לא מוכנים לרדת) אבל גם באיזה מחיר - שאסור להם לצפות מאף אחד לשלם מלבדם.

אני לא חושבת שיש למישהו זכות להעביר ביקורת על רמת חיים של אדם, כל עוד אותו אדם מממן את עצמו ולא נתלה על אחרים.


----------



## רגע33 (8/9/13)

גם בעיני אין בזה רע. אבל זה ממש לא "לשרוד" 
אין לי שום ביקורת על רמת החיים של אף אחד, מי שיכול להרשות לעצמו - למה לא? שיהנו. אבל באותה מידה זה גם לא במקום שמי שלא יכול להרשות לעצמו את רמת החיםי שהוא רוצה פשוט כי הוא רק התחיל את החיים הבוגרים שלו, לא יתבכיין על זה בלי סוף. נמאס לי לשמוע מקרובות המשפחה של הדור הבא כמה קשה לשרוד בלי כמה נעליים חדשות כל עונה ונסיעה לחו"ל רק פעם בחמש שנים או פעם בעשור. אנחנו לא זוג צעיר אבל כשהיינו אז כן, לא קניתי נעליים כל שנה כי היתה משכנתא לשלם. נעליים הוחלפו כשנקרעו או התפרקו ועל חו"ל בכלל אין מה לדבר גם עכשיו. אצל הרבה אנשים הציפיות הן בלי שום פרופורציה ליכולת הכלכלית ולמאמץ שהם השקיעו  אז מרגישים מתוסכלים וממורמרים בלי סיבה של ממש. המציאות היא שרוב הזוגות בגיל 25-30  לא נמצאים במקום שהם יכולים לממן לעצמם רמת חיים של בני 40-50 וזו ת מיד היתה דרכו של עולם. רק היום משום מה זה נתפס אצל חלק מהאנשים כמצב לא תקין.


----------



## yael rosen (9/9/13)

אני מנסה להבין מה ניסית להגיד 
וחייבת להודות שלא הבנתי עד הסוף (לא אופייני, כי בד"כ אני מאוד מבינה, ובנוסף לכך נהנית, מההודעות שלך). אז בואי ננסה יחד: 
ראשית, בואי נעשה disclosure קטנטן לגבי עצמי, כדי שתהיה לי קצת יותר לגיטימציה לדבר על הנושא - בניגוד לאותם א.נשים צעירים וצעירות שהזכרת, שחיים ברמת חיים גבוהה בזכות עזרה מההורים, אנחנו (לצערי) לא כאלו. יותר מכך, אנחנו נמצאים במצב שבו ההורים (צד אחד) נתמך כלכלית בנו. כך, לפני גיל 30 זכינו להתנסות, לפחות כלכלית, בלהיות זוג שמפרנס משפחה. לא ארחיב מעבר לכך, רק אומר שלמרות הכל מאוד טוב לנו, לכולנו במשפחה, ואנחנו לא תופסים את המצב הזה כחיסרון, להפך, כהזדמנות כאתגר וכשיעור חשוב.  

ולשאלתך, אני לא זו שמגדירה מה זה "לשרוד", כי אם החברה עושה זאת. בחברה הישראלית, האמריקאית או הגאנאית השרדות פירושה משהו שונה. לפעמים ממש ממש שונה. להגיד שאדם בחברה הישראלית, אם יש לו מים זורמים ואוכל ומקום לישון בו, הוא במצב טוב, זה פשוט לא נכון. בהודעות שלך את מתארת בעצם את השיטה הכלכלית שלנו, שמבוססת על הצורך לרכוש עוד ועוד ועוד, ומספרת לנו שהאושר יגיע יחד עם הצריכה הבאה - אלו הם גלגלי הכלכלה הקפיטליסטית. להבנתי, מאחר ובעולם יש רק 100% משאבים ולא יותר, ומאחר והחברה המערבית מכלה (על חשבון מדינות עולם שלישי) את המשאבים האלו בקצב מסחרר, אנחנו עומדים בפתחה של שיטה כלכלית אחת שקורסת ואחרת (שאין לי מושג מה היה תהיה) שתתחיל. התפתחות הקואופרטיבים המהירה כל כך בארץ היא ניצן או סימפטום או לא יודעת איך לקרוא לזה. אבל אין לי ספק שלא רחוק היום שבו אדם לא יוכל לחיות, לעבוד, בהתאם לרמת החיים שמגדירה החברה בה הוא חי, ללא השתייכות לקהילה כלשהי, כך נראה לי לפחות. שימי לב איך אנחנו חוזרים לאט לאט ממדיניות קפיטליסטית אינדיבידואלית להתכנסות חזרה לקבוצות. אני לא יודעת אם נראה את השינוי בטווח החיים שלנו, אבל מדובר להבנתי בתופעה מרתקת. 

אני מסכימה איתך שההגדרות של "חיים טובים" משתנות ונתונות לפרשנות ובעיקר מנוהלות על ידי תאגידי ענק שמסבירים לנו דרך פרסומות וסרטים איך החיים שלנו צריכים להראות, אבל אני חושבת שהבעיה לא נעוצה בפרטים כאלו או אחרים שמתפנקים יותר או פחות, מדובר בבעיה גלובלית חברתית עולמית. ממש כפי שבעיית הפנסיה היא לא בעיה שלי או שלך בלבד, כי אם בעיה של החברה כולה.

שוב, אני לא לגמרי יודעת מה ניסית להגיד לי, אבל ניסיתי להסביר למה התכוונתי במשפט האחרון בהודעה שלי - אני לא רואה את השרשור כהסתכלות פרטנית של כמה א.נשים, כי אם מיקרוקוסמוס של בעיה/תופעה/שינוי כלכלי עולמי. (אולי יכניסו את השרשור הזה לספרי ההיסטוריה כדוגמא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 1Shir (10/9/13)

את יכולה בבקשה להסביר למה את מתכוונת בחזרה ל- 
התכנסות בקבוצות ע"ח אינדיבידואלים?


----------



## yael rosen (10/9/13)

בעיקר: 
קואופרטיבים
קיבוצים עירוניים
חיים בקהילות שיתופויות

בגלל שבן זוגי ואני לא מפסיקים לחפור אחד לשנייה על כך, אנחנו שמים לב כל פעם שמתפרסמת כתבה או ידיעה על קהילות שיתופיות
ובכלל - צמיחת הקואופרטיבים..נראה שלכל דבר צמח קואפרטיב - אני בכל אופן, מחכה לקואופרטיב הבנק הראשון.


----------



## 1Shir (10/9/13)

אולי בגלל 
שאני לא שוקלת דבר כזה, ממש לא שמתי לב...

ומה מבחינת צמיחת הקואופרטיבים? למה למשל? אני מרגישה בורה


----------



## yael rosen (10/9/13)

קואופרטיב 
משהו שמצאתי בדקה וחצי, יש עוד המון:

http://fashionforward.mako.co.il/news/51535/

http://www.cooptlv.org/

http://shelanoo.co.il/

http://www.beshutaf.org/

http://www.themarker.com/markerweek/1.2034500


----------



## 1Shir (10/9/13)

אני ציפיתי לתשובה בסדר הגודל של "בנק".


----------



## רגע33 (10/9/13)

שלא צריך קומונה בשביל לשרוד 
זה הכל, כנראה יצא לי ארוך ומבולגן אחרי ערב שלם שהקשבתי בסבלנות רבה לבת דודה שאין לה עדיין 30 והיא מייבבת לי על זה שהיא עדיין לא גרה בצמוד קרקע עם גינה והמכונית שלהם כמעט בת 10. ואוו, כמעט העברתי בשבילה כובע.


----------



## yael rosen (10/9/13)

אבל אני דיברתי על תופעה עתידית 
לא על משהו שקורה היום.
גם לי קשה לשמוע אנשים, שעל אך הירושות העצומות לא רואים את מזלם הטוב ביחס לאחרים
אבל אני באמת ובתמים מאמינה שאנחנו בפתחו של עידן כלכלי חדש, ושאפשר לפרש את המשבר הכלכלי לא רק כהתפנקות של א.נשים אלא כתופעה חברתית שאפשר לבחון בראיית מקרו. 

אם השתמע (איכשהו..) מהדברים שלי שאני בוכה על מר גורלי, לא כאלו הם פני הדברים..לפחות רוב הזמן


----------



## רגע33 (10/9/13)

לא התכוונתי שאת, קיטרתי בכללי על פינוק יתר 
עומס הארוחות המשפחתיות מפגישה אותי עם אנשים שאני בדרך כלל משתדלת שלא, אין לי עצבים וסבלנות לאנשים מבוגרים שמדברים ומתנהגים כמו בני 15.  הגברת נסיכה מפונקת שהזכרתי קודם דיברה כל הערב על כמה קשה להם לשרוד ואיזה לא בסדר ההורים של הצד השני כי הם לא מוכנים לקנות לתינוקת שבדרך את העגלה בובו-קוצי הנכונה או איך שלא קוראים לה ומקציבים לה רק 2,000 שקל לעגלה והגברת אפילו עוד לא סיימה ללמוד ועוד לא התחילה בקריירה שלה ונו, בטח הבנת כמה זה מתיש להקשיב לזה כל הערב.


----------



## ronitvas (8/9/13)

אני מסכימה איתך 
גם אנחנו בתחילת דרכינו היינו בלי גרוש על הנשמה - ממש ברמה של חושבים על מה אוכלים (בלי מסעדות, בילויים, חו"ל וכדומה).
עבדתי בחמש!!! עבודות שונות כולל ניקיון בתים כדי להרים את הראש מעל המים.
ולא סמכנו על אף אחד חוץ מעל עצמינו.
אני מודה שאני לא מכירה את החיים בארץ בשנים האחרונות, אבל נראה לי שאנשים חיים יותר ברווחה למרות שלרבים אין (מקווה שאני לא עושה הכללות פוגעות).
צריך לקחת יותר אחריות לניהול החיים הכלכליים. זה לא פשוט כי בדרך כלל זה לא משהו שלומדים ב"מקצועות החובה".
פעמים רבות אני גם ממליצה לזוגות בתחילת הדרך לעבור איזשהו קורס או לקחת ייעוץ. הייעוץ (שעולה לא מעט) יכול בטווח הרחוק להשתלם.
פה בארה"ב יש כלל מאוד ברור (ככה הכלכלה בנויה) אם אין לא מוציאים. אי אפשר לחיות על המינוסים, כי אין אפשרות להיכנס למינוס. 
אני חושבת שאם זוגות צעירים יכילו את הכלל הזה על חייהם הם יוכלו להתנהל כלכלית בצורה טובה יותר. 
וגם שיקולי עלות החתונה צריכים להיגזר מהכלל הזה.


----------



## רגע33 (8/9/13)

בארצות הברית המינוס הוא בכרטיס אשראי לא בבנק 
גם אני עבדתי בשלוש וארבע עבודות כשהיה צריך וגם היום אני מכירה חברה' צעירים שקורעים את עצמם  וזה באמת לא קל. תמיד יהיו כאלה וכאלה כנראה. באמריקה אני מכירה כמה וכמה משפחות שנכנסו לבור כלכלי עמוק בגלל חובות עתק של אשראי, אמנם לא נותנים משיכת יתר בבנק אבל יש מקורות אשראי אחרים. בכל מקום אפשר להסתבך מסתבר אם קופצים מעל הפופיק


----------



## dify (8/9/13)




----------



## FayeV (6/9/13)




----------



## אנדי120 (6/9/13)

מאוד מסכימה, אבל 
צריך לחשוב מה עושים אחרי החתונה- עוברים לגור ביחד? עוברים לגור אצל ההורים? 
לארגן חתונה שתחזיר את עצמה (או חתונה קטנה שלא בהכרח תחזיר את עצמה, אבל כן תוכלו לספוג את עלות החתונה) זה לא בעיה. השאלה היא מה קורה אחר כך... רוב הסיכויים שלא תרצו להמשיך לגור בנפרד (לא היה מובן מההודעה ) ואם אמא שלך כבר עכשיו מתנגדת, יכול להיות שלגור אצלה יהיה סיוט... זה פשוט משהו ששווה לקחת אותו בחשבון, זה הכל


----------



## דורמורי (6/9/13)

אחלה, רק לא זה מה שהיא שאלה. 
היא שאלה על אירוע החתונה. כל השאר זה פרשנות שלנו מתוך הניסוח ומתוך הבנה שלא מדובר בזוג עשיר במיוחד בלשון המעטה. 
לפי המסקנות הנחרצות שלכם לא סבא וסבתא שלי ולא הוריי היו אמורים להינשא, כי לא היה להם שקל על ה


----------



## אנדי120 (6/9/13)

חחח זה לא בדיוק מה שאמרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נכון, הוספתי מעבר למה שהיא שאלה, אבל זה לא נראה לי משהו רע... בסך הכל הפורום הזה, לדעתי, נותן מענה הרבה יותר רחב רק מאשר תכנון חתונה. באופן אישי, אם אני בוחרת להרחיב על משהו שהוא קצת מעבר למה שנשאל, זה רק בגלל שהייתי במצב הזה ואני חושבת שיש לי מה להוסיף. אולי אין לה גרוש על התחת, אבל עושה רושם שהיא בחורה עם ראש על הכתפיים והיא תוכל לסנן את רעשי הרקע, אם לא מתאים לה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובנימה קצת יותר אישית- אני חושבת שכסף לא באמת צריך להיות שיקול האם להנשא או לא. אבל אני כן חושבת שעם הטקס עצמו (יהיה אשר יהיה, לפי אמונות המתחתנים) באות לרוב הרבה מחויבויות שהן כן קשורות בכסף. לדוגמא,  עניין המגורים. כשאני בחרתי להנשא בהתחלה חשבתי לגור אצל ההורים בגלל שאני סטודנטית שאין לה גרוש על התחת, אבל היום אני מבינה שזה לא פרקטי. אני אישית מאמינה שאם היינו גרים עם ההורים שלנו, היינו רבים המון וזה היה מסכן את היחסים שלנו. אומרים ששנת הנישואין הראשונה היא שנת הברזל, השנה הקשה ביותר, ואני לא רוצה להעמיס על זה לא את ההורים שלנו שיתערבו לנו בקשר, אבל גם לא חובות כלכליים...  אז אני חושבת שפשוט כן יש דברים שצריך לשקול, לדעתי, אבל זה לא קשור להאם צריך להנשא או לא. מצטערת אם זה לא הובן מספיק בהודעה הקודמת...


----------



## דורמורי (6/9/13)

לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 על ההסבר וההתנסחות..


----------



## אנדי120 (6/9/13)




----------



## אורן וזהו (6/9/13)

חייב להביע את דעתי 
ראשית, גילוי נאות: אני מהנדס מחשבים, בן 43 נשוי משה כ-10 שנים, ואב לשני ילדים.

בנוסף על מקצועי העיקרי, אני צלם אירועים ומידי פעם "נכנס לפורומים" ע"מ להבין מה חשוב לאנשים (ובעיקר לנשים...) כאשר הם מחפשים צלם אירועים.

לגבי החתונות - ויסלחו לי כל הנשים (שהן הקהל העיקרי כאן בפורום...) - אתן אשמות (!)

אני יודע שזה "ימשוך אלי אש," ותיכף יתקפו אותי כל משתתפות הפורום, אבל, תנסו לחשוב קצת:
אתן אלו שמוכנות לשלם 15,000 (!) שקל עבור שכירות שמלה לערב אחד (!)
אתן זה שחשוב לכן שהמפיות יהו בצבע של הוילונות, שיהיו בצבע של השמפניה, שיהיו בצבע של התחתונים של החתן...
אתן זה שחשוב לכן שהקייטרינג יהיה נחשב, שיהיו 17 סוגי בשר, 18 סוגי סלטים, 5 קינוחים וכד'
הרי במסעדה הטובה ביותר תשלמו 200 ש"ח לסועד במבר(מבלי להתחשב ב"הנחת כמות") אבל כל אולם סוג ג' המגיש מנות "מעפנות" יגבה מכם 300 ש"ח למנה, לא כולל אלכוהול משובח, תוספות, תאורה, חיבור למערכת הגברה וכד'.

מדוע המחירים לאירוע בת/בר מצווה הם נמוכים ב-30%-70%, עבור תפריט זהה (!)
מדוע המחירים לאירוע בחורף (מה הבעיה להתחתן בנובמבר נמוכים ב-30%-50% ?
מדוע חשוב להורים (שלעיתים הם אפילו לא מממנים, משתתפים או אפילו מסייעים במימון האירוע) להזמין את כל בני הדודים שלהם שאותם ראו לפני 13 שנה (באירוע מ₪*%$ אחר...) ?

פנו לקייטרינג /שף פרטי (פרטים ב-Google) עלות כ-100ש"ח-250 ש"ח למנה, שכרו וילה בסביון/קיסריה/צפון/דרום, תלוי במקום מגוריכם (עלות כ-5,000-10,000), הזמינו צלם סטילס אחד ווידאו אחד (עלות כ-3,000-5,000 ש"ח כולל הכל) תקליטן ב-3,000 ש"ח.

והרי לכם חתונה של 150 משתתפים בכ-40,000-50,000 ואפילו פחות...

כל מי שמייעץ לך כאן (מסיבה של פעם בחיים, זה היום המיוחד שלך... וכו'), חי(ה) בסרט של "החתונה המושלמת".

אם תתייעצי עם חברות שהתחתנו לפני מספר שנים, כולן (!) יספרו לך (עם מבט מזוגג בעיניים) כמה שהחתונה שלהן... הייתה... וכולם דיברו... ואיזה אוכל... ואיזה יופי... ובמשפט שאחרי -  כולן (!) ייעצו לך לא "להוציא כל-כך הרבה כסף על מסיבה של 4 שעות..."

מה שחשוב באמת זה חיי הנישואין, הילדים, הזוגיות, הבית - לא מסיבה ב-200,000 ש"ח שתשאיר אתכם עם חובות של שנים...

בכל מקרה, מאחל לך נישואין מאושרים - עם בחיר ליבך (שזה, כאמור, מה שבאמת חשוב) ושנה טובה.


----------



## yael rosen (6/9/13)

חייב אז חייב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שיש לך דעה מוטה שמתייחסת לאיזו נטייה ציבורית רחבה לגבי חתונות (הפנייה לנשים בלבד היא לא יותר משוביניזם טהור - חתנים לא שונים מכלות בתפיסתם את אירוע החתונה שלהם - בין אם היא כזו או אחרת). מרגישה שאתה כותב כדי לכתוב, כדי לפרוק את מחשבותיך (שבגדול, מאוד בגדול, בלי להכנס לפרטים או לאופן הניסוח- אני מסכימה איתן) אבל מבלי לבדוק, או להכיר לעומק את העולם הזה. חיפוש מאוד קצר בפורום יעלה כמה תוצאות של חתונות שעלו 50,000 עם 100-150 מוזמנים (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). גם אלו שבחרו להוציא יותר על חתונה, לא עשו את זה עם אותו מבט מזוגג בעיניים שאתה מדבר עליו, אלא מתוך הבנה מציאותית של כמה יש ומה בדיוק רוצים. אתה מטיח בקהילה שלנו כעסים שלא בהכרח קשורים אלינו. מציעה שבפעם הבאה תקרא קצת ותכיר קצת את יותר הקהילה אליה אתה נכנס - הביקורת שלך, אם היא אמיתית, תהיה הרבה יותר רלוונטית.

ועוד משהו - אתה לא יכול למדוד את האירוע במונחים של שעות. אין קשר בין שני המשתנים - גם לידה של ילד/ה יכולה לקחת 4 שעות - האם היא לא חשובה כי היא לא נמשכה שבוע? ואם החתונה הייתה נמשכת שבוע, האם אז היית משנה את דעתך לגבי המחירים? או בקיצור, אין קשר בין אורך הזמן שלוקח האירוע הזה לבין מידת המשמעות שלו בחיינו. ויש לו משמעות. אדירה. גם אני משתייכת לאסכולה של מי שחושבת שאין סיבה למחירים המופקעים בשוק פרט לביקוש שנוצר על ידי מערכת של שיווק פסיכולוגית, אבל ההודעה שלך הצליחה להרגיז אותי. אולי בגלל שיש בה תחושה של מישהו חכם שמגיע מבחץ ומראה לנו את האור. בכך אתה מתייחס אלינו כאל עדר ללא פרטים - "ככה אתן עושות או חשובות והנה אני בא לגלות לכן את האמת". אני לא עומדת בפני התנשאות כזאת..ההודעה שלך אכן הוציאה ממני אש. ולא, לא בגלל הסיבה שאתה חושב עליה. אוף.


----------



## דורמורי (6/9/13)

בלי אוף. ניסחת מצוין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתה נובח נכון (מטאפורה, כן?) אבל על העץ הלא נכון. אם כבר פנית לבנות - פגשתי פה מהיצירתיות ומהמעשיות שהכרתי, ויש פה הרבה דיונים טיפה יותר מעמיקים על 'למה חתונות כל כך יקרות'. 
האלו שרצות לקנות הכל ב-200,000 שקל לא באות להתייעץ באינטרנט או ללמוד איך עושים דברים ב Do it Yourself...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/9/13)

קיבלתי שלוש תגובות ראשונות .... 
עם רוב גברי... 

אני עם  דורמורי ויעל רוזן...

עובדה שלא מזמן היה פה אשכול - אם ספק יקרא לזה "חויה של פעם בחיים" אני לא לוקחת אותו...


----------



## אורן וזהו (6/9/13)

הנה...זה הגיע... 
יעל, שמחתי לקרוא את תגובתך העיניינית והאינטיליגנטית (בלי שמץ של ציוניות !)

לגבי הכירותי את הקהילה, האמיני לי שלאחר כשנה וחצי של צפייה במאות (!) הודעות, שרשורים, קרדיטים, תהיות, תלונות, הצעות וכד' - אני הצלחתי לגבש דיעה לגבי הקהילה.

מסכים עימך שישנם חתנים שתפיסתם זהה (ואף "קיצונית" יותר) לזו של נשותיהם לעתיד, אך החלק הגדול שייך לנשים (הנה, יש לך הזדמנות נוספת להאשים אותי בשוביניזם...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) עובדה, שמרבית החברים בפורות "מתחתנים" הינן ה"מתחתנות..."

הצלחתם להפיק אירוע ב-50,000 ש"ח ?! מצויין (!) אני בעד ! אם ירבו כמותכם - המחירים, של כלל השוק - ירדו (ראי מה גולן טלקום עשו לשלוש חברות ענק שעשקו אותנו במשך שנים רבות...)

השתתפתי (הן כצלם והן כאורח) בחתונות רבות של זוגות שאין להם כסף לשכור (!) דירה משלהם, אך השמלה הייתה של גלית לוי, האולם היה יוקרתי, 700 מוזמנים, 7 (!) צלמים, תקליטן יקר (8,000 ש"ח ?!) ו"אטרקציות" רבות...

אם יש לכם את הכסף, וחשקה נפשכם באירוע ססגוני, מפואר ומנקר עיניים (או סתם בא לכם על כזה) - לכו על זה (בתכריכים אין כיסים...)

אך אם הפרוטה אינה מצוייה בכיסכם - אפשר "להסתפק" באלטרנטיבות יצירתיות ומוצלחות (!) לא פחות (אגב, אחרי שכעסך ידעך, קראי שוב את הודעתי ושימי לב שנתתי עצות רלוונטיות משלי להפחתת העלויות...)

בהתייחס לתגובתך - לידה היא אינה המטרה, אלא האמצעי (ילד). גם כאן מסיבת חתונה אינה המטרה אלא האמצעי (נישואין) - אך הבעיה היא שרבים (הנה, כתבתי "רבים" ולא "רבות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) מתייחסים אליה כאל המטרה.

איני מנסה להתנשא ו/או להציג את עצמי כמי שבא "להראות את האור", אך בשל העובדה כי אני מבוגר יותר, מנוסה יותר ורואה את התמונה מזווית שונה (שימי לב שחלק מהתגובות היו בסגנון "אולי כדאי להמתין קצת, לחסוך כסף ואז "להתחתן כמו שצריך..." כמו שצריך ?!)  - אז אולי כדאי גם להקשיב...

מתנצל אם הרגזתי אותך...

שנה טובה ונישואין מאושרים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (6/9/13)

למען הגילוי הנאות... 
כמה מוזמנים היו לך וכמה עלתה חתונתך?


----------



## אורן וזהו (6/9/13)

חתונה, מוזמנים ועלויות 
עלות החתונה שלי הייתה כ-80,000 שקלים, הזמנו קטרינג דרום אמריקאי (קרי: זה לא היה בקמצנות...) היו כ-273 מוזמנים (תיכף תבין איך אני זוכר את המספר)

אחותי, לעומת זאת, התחתנה 3 שנים לפניי, ועלות חתונתה הייתה כ-120,000 ש"ח (הפסידו 50,000 ש"ח), מרבית חבריי שהתחתנו עלות חתונתם היתה כ-100-170 אש"ח (רובם הפסידו עשרות אלפי שקלים)

למען האמת, קצת לא הוגן להשוות את העלויות של אז לאלו של היום (מדד, עליית מחירים וכד') אבל עדיין - בחרנו בתאריך שהיה פנוי לאולם ולקייטרינג (וקיבלנו הנחה) בחרנו בעונה לא בוערת ("בין המייצרים") לא השתוללנו עם תקליטן יוקרתי, "הסתפקנו" בצלם סטילס אחד וצלם וידאו אחד.

אני רכשתי חליפה ב-1,000 ש"ח, אשתי תפרה שמלה אצל תופרת (שמלות כלה) בעלות של 1,300 ש"ח (כולל הבד !)

באותה תקופה - לא היה מקובל, אבל אנחנו התקשרנו (בעזרת חבר משותף) לכל האורחים "מטעם האולם" לברר את מספר האורחים שיגיעו ע"מ "להכין סידור שולחנות" - סה"כ אשרו הגעה 275 אורחים, והגיע בפועל 273 (זוג חברים  עבר תאונת דרכים קלה בדרך לחתונה...) ולכן לא "הפסדנו כסף על אורחים שלא הגיעו"...

לשמחתנו סך המתנות היה בדיוק (!) כעלות החתונה, כך שלא "הפסדנו"...

שוב - אם הפרוטה מצוייה בידיכם, ובא לכם "להשתולל" - אדרבה (להזכירם - אני צלם אירועים...)

אם אתם "על תקציב" - ישנן אלטרנטיבות זולות שאמנם לא "יוציאו את העיניים" (למי שזה חשוב לו...), אבל גם שלא ירוששו אתכם...

מזל טוב.


----------



## יוסי האדום (7/9/13)

מ.ש.ל


----------



## אורן וזהו (8/9/13)

סליחה על הבורות... 
מה זה מ.ש.ל ?


----------



## yael rosen (8/9/13)

"מה שצריך להוכיח" 
מתוך שיעורי חשבון בתיכון


----------



## אורן וזהו (8/9/13)

נו ?! 
אגב, זה משיעורי ההנדסה...

לא הבנתי את כוונתך...

אם כוונתך הייתה בבחינת ״נאה דורש - נאה מקיים״ הרי שאני מצאתי את שביל הזהב בין שתי האסכולות. 

לא השתוללנו יותר מידי, אך גם לא ערכנו חתונה של 50 מוזמנים. 

אנחנו, אגב, התחתנו באמצע שנות ה-30 לחיינו. שנינו היינו כבר מבוססים יחסית (לא חיכינו לכך שנהיה מבוססים, הכרנו שכבר היינו כאלה...) ולא נאלצנו לקיים חתונה ״דלת תקציב״. 

כפי שציינתי זאת, מי שיש לו את האפשרות - שיזמין גם את כוורת לאיחוד נוסף, ואת תיסלם כלהקת חימום, אך מי שמעוניין לחסוך, יש דרכים רבות (שים לב להודעתי הכוללת כמה רעיונות כאלו)


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/9/13)

טוב טוב... 
אין לי כוח לפתוח את זה לדיון...

אתה ממליץ על חתונה של 150 מוזמנים ומזמין 273...
אתה ממליץ שיעלה עד 50,000 ומוציא 80,000 ....
וכמובן שאפשר להמשיך עוד ועוד....

וכל זה מחירים של לפני עשור... 

ואת כל זה אתה עוד צובע לנו בשובניזם שלך... אז שחרר אותנו...


----------



## אנדי120 (8/9/13)

פשוט נשבר כבר הקטע הזה של כל האנשים "מבחוץ" שרואים את הדברים בצורה "יותר חכמה" ו"יותר מפוקחת" על כל העולם הזה של חתונות ושל מגורים ושל כסף. כל כך הרבה אנשים מרגישים פה בנוח לשפוט ולעשות סדרים לאנשים אחרים בכסף. כל אחד עובד פה קשה וכל אחד בוחר להוציא על מה שבא לו. ואם זוג רוצה להכנס למינוס- זכותו!! ואם בחורה רוצה לשכור שמלת כלה ב89000000 שקלים- זכותה!! ואם זוג רוצה לבקש עזרה מההורים שלו ולחיות על חשבונם- זכותם! לכל זוג יש את הסיפור שלו ומאחורי כל בחירה יש בדרך כלל הרבה משמעות. שלא יובן לא נכון, אני לא בעד חתונות גרנזיאוזיות וגם לא להכנס למינוס וגם לא לשכור שמלות מפוארות ולא להתייחס לאירוע הזה בתור אירוע של פעם בחיים. אבל אני אף פעם לא אעשה לאף זוג חשבון על מה הוא בוחר להוציא כי אי אפשר לעשות הכללה ולהבין איך הבנאדם חושב ומתנהל לפי מה שהוא מוציא... אפשר בגדול להגיד על אנשים שהם בזבזניים יותר או פחות, אבל אני מאמינה שאלו שהגיעו לגיל יחסית מבוגר (בלי להעלות את עצמם באש מרוב טמטום) הם ככל הנראה אנשים מספיק אחראיים ובוגרים בשביל לעשות את הבחירות הכלכליות שהם רואים לנכון. אנחנו לא נתקן פה את העולם ולא נלמד אנשים איך להשתמש בכסף שלהם בצורה נכונה. תמיד יהיו אנשים שיעדיפו סמארטפון על פני חינוך ותמיד יהיו אנשים שיחיו על חשבון ההורים כמו עלוקות. אבל זאת זכותם וזה רק העסק שלהם.


----------



## דורמורי (8/9/13)

אנדי, לא עם הגרזן... 
אל תשפכו את השושבין עם המים של המקווה, או משהו כזה. בסוף זה פורום, חופש דעה וכו' - אם למישהו בא להגיד שחתונה נוצצת וגרנדיוזיות זה מיותר מטופש וגם חבל על הכסף, זה אינטרס גם שלך לאפשר את זה בלי להרוג אותו אחר כך... ולו בשביל שתישמר הלגיטימציה שלך לחשוב ולומר אחרת. אינטרנט, לכי תביני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואני עדיין מתלבט על משהו 'גדול יותר', ומכיוון שאני לא כלכלן גם מתקשה לנסח אותו, אבל נראה לי שהמחאה של 2011 אולי לא הזיזה הרבה בשטח, לא הורידה מחירי דירות ולא שינתה באופן דרמטי חוקים עדיין, אבל היא קצת שינתה תודעה. לפחות אצלי. אם פעם הייתי אומר ש'זכותו' של כל אחד לעשות מה שהוא רוצה עם הכסף שלו, היום אני קצת מסייג את זה. אנחנו חיים במדינה שבה אם דור שלם - ועוד המגזרים הכי יצרניים, עובדים ומשכילים שבו (שזה עניין עצוב אחר)  - יפגיז בחתונות של להיכנס למינוס, זה איפשהוא יתגלגל גם לשאר אחר כך. במחירי השכרת דירות, ביכולת של הזוגות הנחמדים האלו (אנחנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ללמוד כמו שצריך אחר כך באוניברסיטה, לא לרדוף אחרי כל שקל ולחיות כמו בני אדם, עצמאיים ולא על סמך ההורים שלהם, בכלל בסוג חברה אחר עם סדרי עדיפויות שונים, של show וחיצוניות שעדיפים על פני חיים עם תוכן משמעותי אמיתי. 

כאמור, כל הנושא הזה עוד לא ברור לי עד הסוף, וגם אני כמו כולם לא אוהב כשמתנשאים עליי 'מבוגרים אחראיים', אבל לא נראה לי שזה המצב פה עם מר מהנדס/צלם אירועים...


----------



## יוסי האדום (8/9/13)

זה דווקא כן נראה לי המצב... 
מפריע לי ונראה לי גם לאנדי שבאים פה כל מיני "ממרום גילי" ... ומייעצים לעשות חתונות בתקציב כלשהו... שהם בעצמם לא עשו כזאת...

לא רק שהם לא עשו כזאת... עוד הם מנסים לתרץ למה זה כן היה "חסכוני"... (שהם הגיעו מעל לתקציב כפול למה שהם הציעו, בלי להתחשב בעשור שעבר)...

מילא רק הצביעות הייתה זועקת לשמיים... אבל שאת כל זה עוטפים בשוביניזם (ועוד מתבדחים על זה אחרי זה?)... לא נעים...

לנושא שלנו (והפעם עם מישהו שאפשר לדבר איתו) - 

החישוב הוא בעייתי קצת... האם להסתכל על הסכום הסופי? או "פר מוזמן"? כי מבחינת "פר מוזמן" אני עושה חתונה מאוד יקרה... אך בסופו של דבר אני מגרד את ה-50,000 בסכום הכולל שנחשב זול...

אז מישהו שעושה חתונה קטנה אך יקרה "פר מוזמן - הוא בסדר או לא? (ד"א גם לי אין את התשובה - אני עושה את מה שאני רואה נכון לעצמי)


----------



## פרילי 86 (8/9/13)

אני שמחה ששאלת  
ולפני שקמים עלי עם הגרזן- אני לא ממרום גילי, רק בת 27, ומתחתנת עוד שבוע וחצי, כך שגם לא "מבחוץ".
אבל אני כן כלכלנית, והקדשתי מחשבה לאותה תחושה שלך, וכך אני מנסחת את הבעיה:

הבעיה מתחילה מכך שהמתחתנים מצפים מהאורחים לכסות את רוב הוצאות החתונה. ניתן לראות לכך עדויות רבות ברחבי הפורום, 
החל משיח ה"הפסדתי או יצאתי ברווח מהחתונה", שעד שלא התחלתי עם עניין החתונה לא היה לי מושג כמה סוג המחשבה הזה רווח. דרך מספיק בנות ובנים שאמרו ש200 ש"ח לאורח זה לא סכום מכובד. וכלה בכך שהרבה זוגות יתבאסו על אורח שיביא מתנה במקום צ'ק, בהרבה חתונות היום אין אפילו איפה להניח מתנה.

כיוון שמצופה מהאורח לכסות את החתונה זה כבר לא "שיעשו מה שבא להם, יכנסו למינוס, ויזמינו שמלה בעשרים אלף ש"ח", כי ככה נקבעות נורמות. הרי פעם הסטנדרט לחתונה היה הרבה יותר צנוע, וההורים שלנו לא החתנתו בכזה פאר והדר, שלא לדבר על דור הסבים- סבא וסבתא שלי התחתנו יחד עם עוד ארבעה זוגות... וברגע שמספיק בנות מחליטות על שמלה בעיצוב אישי, או חתנים שמחליטים ש-"נו, נוציא עוד 50 ש"ח למנה, אבל יהיה פשוט מהמם", אז הואוו כבר לא וואו, אלא סטנדרט, רוב האנשים עומדים בו, ו... נחשו מה? זו כבר לא שטות ולכן מצופה מהאורח לכסות את זה.

ואז, מה הבעיה פה? הבעיה היא שזוג אורחים ממוצע יוציא במהלך חייו (אם סטנדרט החתונות לא ישתנה בקרוב) יותר מ-100 אלף ש"ח (!!!) על מתנות לחתונות, וזה חברים כבר סכום גדול מאוד, שמשפיע על רמת החיים היומיומית של כולנו.

וסליחה על החפירה, הלאה לשמחות


----------



## Another Girl (8/9/13)




----------



## אורן וזהו (8/9/13)

ממליץ 
אני לא ממליץ לאף אחד לעשות שום דבר. איש כטוב בעיניו יעשה...

כפי שכתבתי (אתה קורא את כל ההודעה ? או רק מה שבא לך... ?!) מי שיש לו את היכולת ו/או את הרצון (ואת היכולת) שיזמין 2,000 אורחים.

מי שלא יכול / רוצה - יש אלטרנטיבות.

אני (ושוב, כותב זאת בשבילך) לא הייתי במצב הזה.

לי הייתה דירה, עבודה מסודרת, חסכונות, הורים שתמכו -אני יכולתי להרשות לעצמי לערוך חתונה של 1,000 מוזמנים (ולא עשיתי זאת...) אלא חתונה סטנדרטית (ואף קטנה מהממוצע)

פותחת השרשור כתבה שאין לה הון לערוך חתונה - אז הצעתי לה אלטרנטיבות.

לו הייתי מתחתן היום, ייתכן והייתי עורך חתונה קטנה יותר וייתכן שלא - אין קשר לשוביניזם, יש קשר ליכולת כלכלית.

זו דעתי, והיא נכונה ב-100% - לגבי (לגבי דומיי)

דעתך שונה - ו(גם) היא נכונה ב-100% - לגביך (ולגבי דומיך)

אין נכון או לא נכון...

מה שכן - אני לא פוסל את דעתך, לעומך שאתה פוסל את דעתי.

זה כבר כנראה עניין של גיל...

עכשיו שחררתי...


----------



## funfly (8/9/13)

דווקא מעניין אותי לדעת... 
אחרי כל ההטפות שלך בנוגע לעלות האירוע, כמה אתה בתור צלם אירועים גובה על חתונה?


----------



## אורן וזהו (9/9/13)

הטפות ?! 
אני שמח שאת רואה זאת כך. ממש בוגר מצידך...

אבל אם שאלת, אז הנה:
1,200 ש״ח לאירוע ערב (או צהריים)
2,500 ש״ח ליום שלם (משלב ההכנות)


----------



## funfly (9/9/13)

מה אני יגיד לך...כן, הטפות.. 
קדום כל אני החתן, לא הכלה. 
נראה לי שבשרשור הזה הקמת על עצמך את זעמם של החתנים.

אם מה שכתוב בפרופיל שלך נכון, כלומר שאתה מהנדס, הרי בשבילך הצילום הוא לא יותר מתחביב של אחרי הצהריים וסוג של השלמת הכנסה.
ישנם צלמים שהקדישו את מרבית חייהם ללמוד צילום, טכניקות, השתלמויות וכו' וכו'. 

כמובן שלא רשמת מה המזמין מקבל. כי אם זה רק סטילס בלי אלבומים ועריכה אז אתה לא ממש בספטרום הזול של המחירים.

אז יפה לך לבוא מבחוץ *ולהטיף* על כל תעשיית החתונות אבל זה מה שיש כרגע. מעטים האנשים שיכולים לעשות חתונה מטורפת ומעטים אלו שיעשו משהו מאוד צנוע. 
בדרך כלל כולם עושים חתונות ממוצעות שכוללות 200-300 אורחים, מכסים בערך את ההוצאה שלהם וכולם יוצאים שמחים ומרוצים.


----------



## דורמורי (9/9/13)

כמעט כולם. 
יש את האורחים שמצבם הכלכלי מצד אחד לא מאפשר ללכת למספר חתונות בחודש (מי אמר יולי אוגוסט) ועדיין הכבוד העצמי לא מאפשר לא ללכת. ובלי נאומי גבורה על 'אני אמרתי לחברות / חברים שלי לא להביא כלום חוץ מבייגלה' כי זה נכון לבערך אחוז אחד מהאוכלוסייה. השאר יחשקו שיניים, יוותרו על משהו משלהם לאותו חודש חודשיים וירשמו צ'קים יפים, כי הזמינו אותם. 

זה הצד השני של החתונות, אם מסתכלים מעבר לחישובי החתן-כלה והשקעתם הכלכלית. 

זאת החברה הישראלית של היום. יש מדינות וחברות שבהם עולם החתונות לא הפך לכזה - ממה שאני מבין וקורא ברוב אירופה וארה"ב חתונות הן אירוע למאה אנשים בערך, ואני לא בטוח שהם מתרגשים פחות. לא הכלות ולא החתנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שוב - אני חושב שלהדוף כל ביקורת על הפקת חתונות בזעם הוא לא צעד נבון שמסתכל למציאות בעיניים ולא מתעקש לקבל אותה כמובן מאליו.


----------



## אורן וזהו (9/9/13)

חברים, בואו נסכם 
דורמורי - תודה על התמיכה, מסכים עם כל מילה שלך...

Funfly - מזל טוב לרגל נישואיך, אני מאחל לך (ולכל אחד ואחד כאן בפורום) שתהיה לו את האפשרות (בהיבט הרווחה הכלכלית) לבחור האם להתחתן בחתונה צנועה, מפוארת או "מצב ביניים" (כפי שאני עשיתי).

אף אחד לא מטיף לאף אחד (בסה"כ - מי אני שתקשיב להטפות שלי ?! אולי אני בחור בן 22 שסתם מעוניין לעורר פרובוקציות ?!) אני מנסה להראות צד נוסף. אפשרי. בתעשיית החתונות - למי שאינו רוצה או יכול.

לגבי שאלתך - איני מעוניי להיכנס לחבילת הצילום שאני מעניק תמורת סכום זה או אחר. כל צלם מעריך את עצמו (ו/או את שווי עבודתו) בסכום מסוים, הכוונה לאו דווקא ללבחור בצלם זול יותר ו/או פחות איכותי - כי אם לא "להשתולל" ב"מפרט הטכני" 
אין צורך ב-7 צלמים, מצלמת רחף, 7 קליפים ו-15 אלבומים בעלות של 13,000 ש"ח, לעיתים די בצלם סטילס אחד, צלם וידאו אחד בעלות נמוכה (הרבה) יותר - ע"מ לקבל תיעוד איכותי ומזכרת נעימה מהאירוע.
אגב, לגביי, כל עוד לא צפית בעבודותיי, אל תמהר להסיק מסקנות לגביהן (ולגבי העובדה שזהו תחביב של אחה"צ...) אני עושה שימוש בציוד קצה, אני מדריך צילום באחד מבתי הספר לצילום הגדולים והידועים, ואני עובד עם אנשים, חברות ומוסדות - ומפיק תוצאות שלא הייתה מביישת צלמים "מקצועיים" ומנוסים (ואף התפרסמו במגזיני צילום)
ואם אתה (או כל אחד אחר) חושב שאני (או כל צלם אחר) - יקר, הוא מוזמן לפנות לצלם אחר, יקר פחות.

ובחזרה לעינייננו:
אם תניחו לרגע את האמוציות, ותתבוננו בנאמר, תראו שבסה"כ הצעתי מספר רעיונות להוזלת העלויות (ועדיין לקיים אירוע מכובד ולא מבזה...).
נכון שלדעתי, חלק ניכר מהסיבות למחירים הגבוהים והמאמירים - הינם נכונותם של זוגות רבים לשלם סכומים לא הגיוניים, להוסיף "אטרקציות" יקרות ולהרשים את האורחים (או סתם לעמוד בסטנדרט שעולה עם השנים...)

כפי שציינתי קודם (ואני מציין זאת שוב, בפעם האחרונה):
מי שהפרוטה מצוייה בכיסו, יכול ורוצה להפיק אירוע מפואר ויקר - שיהיה לו לבריאות (אם זה מה שעושה לו טוב...)
מי שתקציבו דל ו/או אינו מעוניין בכך - יכול להפיק חתונה פחות מפוארת ו/או יקרה - אלטרנטיבות יש.
הבעיה (שוב - לדעתי) שישנם זוגות, שידם אינה משגת, אך הם בוחרים להיכנס לחובות, "לבנות" על מתנות שיכסו את עלות החתונה וכד'.

מי שמסכים עם זה - נהדר.
מי שלא מסכים עם זה - אין לי "מה לעשות" (איש באמונתו יחיה)

מזל טוב לכולכם.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (7/9/13)

אבל אף אחד לא אמר "חתונה כמו שצריך" 
אמרו לה - להתחתן כמו שאת רוצה, ולנהל אח"כ חיים ביחד.
אף אחד לא אמר לה להפיק חתונה  ראוותנית - להיפך, כולן ייעצו איך לעשות את זה במחיר שפוי. אז מה אתה קופץ?


----------



## nika27 (6/9/13)

לא חייבים להתפרע 
ולהזמין דברים יוקרתים, לפני כחודש, בת דודתי היקרה והאהובה התחתנה ואני הייתי שותפה מלאה באירגון, והוכחנו שלא חייבים להוציא 100 אלף ש"ח עבור חתונה. אז ככה, הלכתי איתה לטעימות והזמנו מנות ב 120 ש"ח, נכון ללא בר , ללא עיצוב שולחנות ( תאמינו לי היה לא פחות יפה ), עבור 60 אוחרים ( לא הוזמנו אנשי צוות לשעבר של חמותה ולא שכנים ולא אנשים זרים ועוד ), זה כלל משפחה , חברים קרובים ואנשי צוות שהזוג בקשר איתם. אז הגענו ל 7200, כל הטיפים למיניהם, ואירגון חופה באותו אולם עלה עוד 800 ש"ח. הגענו ל 8000 ש,ח עבור האולם, צנוע, מקסים, אוכל טוב.
שמלה- היות ויש לה מבנה גוף יפה ורזה קינינו שמלה לבנה שנראתה מדהים- 800 ש"ח.
את השיער עשתה חברתי ב 150 ש"ח ( לא חייבים תסרוקת מפוארת )
איפור- 250 ש"ח
נעלים- 150 ש,ח במבצע ( לא חייבים לבזבז הון )
תקשיטם- השתמשה במה שהיה לה.
טבעות נישואין- הכי פשוטות 1300 ( עבור 2 )

בקיצור- כל החתונה, כולל צלמים, מנחה ומוסיקה עלתה 30 אלף שקלים.
לא הזמינה רכב, אני ובן זוגי היינו נוהגים וגם לא קישוט לרכב.
אז לא להגזים, אפשר לארגן חתונה זולה יותר ועוד איך, היה מהמם.


----------



## Bobbachka (7/9/13)

איך? 
מאולם שעלה 7,200 הגעתן להוצאה של 30,000?


----------



## nika27 (7/9/13)

כולל הכל 
חליפת חתן, זר כלה, רבנות, מתנות לרבנית ועוד, בסה"כ 30000 ש"ח, אולי קצת פחות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (8/9/13)

אפשר להתחתן בצניעות 
היו כאן בפורום הרבה בנות שעשו אירוע יפה בלי "לשבור את הכיס" והרבה פעמים גם בלי חסכונות. 
הגדרת שיש לכם 30,000 ש"ח וזה סכום שבהחלט אפשר להשתמש בו כדי לארגן אירוע צנוע. האירוע יכול לעלות קצת יותר מ-30,000 ש"ח ואת ההפרש תכסו מהמתנות מהאורחים. 
לדוגמא, אפשר להתחתן ברבנות ולארגן ארוחה במסעדה או להתחתן במסעדה, אפשר להתחתן במקום שנמצא בתחילת דרכו ומוכן לתת מחיר טוב ויש עוד הרבה אפשרויות. אני מציעה שתשבי עם בן זוגך - תעשו תיאום ציפיות - על מה מוכנים לוותר ועל מה לא, איפה מוכנים להתפשר ואיך מתמודדים עם ההורים - שגם הם צד במשוואה. 

לגבי מה שאמך אמרה - אני חושבת שהדגש הוא פחות על הכסף (כי תמיד אפשר להתבסס קצת יותר, לחכות לעיתוי טוב יותר, לחסוך קצת יותר) אלא המקום בו הזוגיות שלכם נמצאת. נסי לחשוב האם את מרגישה שהזוגיות שלכם מספיק יציבה וחזקה, איך התמודדתם עם אתגרים בזוגיות? והאם יש ביניכם תקשורת טובה?
אני חושבת שמגורים משותפים עוזרים מאד במובן זה שהם מאפשרים לזוג לחוות חיים משותפים לפני שהם מגיעים לשלב של חתונה. מגורים משותפים יכולים לעזור להתמודד עם קונפליקטים, ללמוד על ההרגלים הפחות נעימים של הצד השני וכו'... אני חושבת שזה מאד אינדיבידואלי ואין כאן נכון ולא נכון כי כל זוג הוא שונה. אולי נסי לשתף את אמא שלך בתחושות שלך, לספר לה על התמודדויות משותפות - כדי שתבין כמה זה חשוב לך ושהקשר שלכם נמצא במקום בוגר ומתאים לחתונה.


----------

